# Where can I buy bulk Korean rhinestones 10 ss from?



## hasbeen (Sep 19, 2011)

I am looking to buy bulk Korean rhinestones ss10. The ones I have found have be prepackage in 10 gr. What quantity do I have to buy that doesn't come prepackage and where from?
Thanks


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Do a search on here for Korean Rhinestones or just Rhinestones and it will bring up a lot of threads.. It should provide you with the people on here that sell stones and also the names of some other wholesalers.. I would name them, but I can't remember who on here sells them..


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

ShineartUSA


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

ShineArt is the best so far and can't find any price lower for what they have to offer.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Shineartusa.com. We have used some other places, but we keep going back to ShineArt. Their quality and price just can't seem to be beat.


----------



## hasbeen (Sep 19, 2011)

What type do you buy? I see they have Pellosa, rhinestone, grade a, and economy. 
I have done a google search and I only came up with companies that were selling prepackaged 10 gr stones.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

If you contact them, you can purchase the low lead. Just ask them for their pricing sheet and they will provide you with the listing of the costs for 500 gross. If you need less they will break it up for you, but, will charge you a $5.00 break up fee.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Just found out today that Shine Art is in the process of converting their rhinestone stock over to low lead. Not sure if there will be a price difference....I'm waiting to hear back on that. I'm glad to hear that they finally decided to stock the low lead rhinestones.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would go with shineart as well, they carry beautiful stones. If you ever get a chance to go to an ISS show, you can see and compare most of the big vendors in stones. That's what I did, and shinearts pricing as well as quality was by far better then the others.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

go to The Rhinestone World Bling sports apparel Matt is the owner and is awesome
check them out on youtube too He has hundreds of how to videos
Great company


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

For small quantity, search on ebay or aliexpress. There are many retailers. Check their feedback before place the order.


----------



## hanna04 (Mar 4, 2015)

Bumping this thread to see if ShineArt is still the best place/quality to buy stones? I need to place an order soon. Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing has changed. They are still the first choice for most rhinestoners on this forum.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shine Art for me, still


----------

